# appaloosa's -All owners!!



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey can you post a pic and pedigree link for YOUR mare too? :wink: Better be ready to provide what you are asking for! LOLOLOL

I love The Executive bloodlines. I own a direct daughter of his,









a grandson (her 2008 colt-- the foal in my avatar) who also has 2 more crosses to The Exec through his sire, 
Exalted Appaloosa










a 2007 filly by that same sire with 2x The Exec, 
Ima Cool Maid Appaloosa
























Here is the sire of the above two youngsters-- he was my previous stallion, deceased in 2008.
Ima Cool Hand Appaloosa











And, a granddaughter from a different son of The Exec--
Felicity Dun Appaloosa























This is the sire of the above mare (named The Undertaker-- son of The Executive-- these are yearling photos sent to me from his breeder Lew Ecklund) 
The Undertaker Appaloosa
















And, (drum roll grand finale, LOL) here is The Executive himself--
The Executive Appaloosa
















I have more Appaloosas and Photos, but thats enough for now--


----------



## Meaghan1011 (Dec 28, 2009)

Windy Sea Breeze Appaloosa

her pedigree above


i dunt know how to post pics so it shows up in my post, but her are links

deedee's sire: arrive in style
Ivan pictures from horses photos on webshots

DeeDee-6 months old
pictures from horses photos on webshots

DeeDee-12 months old
pictures from horses photos on webshots

DeeDee-?
pictures from horses photos on webshots

DeeDee-1 yr and 11 months- at new barn (february)
pictures from rabbits photos on webshots
me and her pictures from horses photos on webshots

DeeDee- 4 days before she turned 2! (shedded out to almost white, was not expected, but that is appaloosas, they change after each winter shedding) at lease mine does-since she is still young- 2nd ride under saddle
Tack for sale pictures from horses photos on webshots
Tack for sale pictures from horses photos on webshots

DeeDee-2 yrs 3 months
Me On DD pictures from horses photos on webshots
DeeDee pictures from horses photos on webshots

DeeDee-2 yrs 4 months
Me and DeeDee pictures from horses photos on webshots
DeeDee pictures from horses photos on webshots

DeeDee-2 yrs 9 months
DeeDee pictures from horses photos on webshots

DeeDee-2 yrs 11 months
DeeDee pictures from friends & fun photos on webshots
DeeDee pictures from friends & fun photos on webshots
Why are u lookin at my ##### pictures from friends & fun photos on webshots
after her bath-all clean
DeeDee pictures from friends & fun photos on webshots
DeeDee pictures from friends & fun photos on webshots



DeeDee-4 yrs 8 months
DEeDEe feb 15th 014 pictures from pets photos on webshots

DeeDee- 4 yrs 9 months
0322091642a pictures from horses photos on webshots
0318091341a pictures from horses photos on webshots
0318091341 pictures from horses photos on webshots
0322091640b pictures from horses photos on webshots

DeeDee-4 yrs 10 months
0426091855b pictures from horses photos on webshots
0426091856b pictures from horses photos on webshots
0426091857 pictures from horses photos on webshots
0426091900 pictures from horses photos on webshots
0426091911 pictures from horses photos on webshots



DeeDee-5 yrs old
ddbday2 pictures from horses photos on webshots
ddbday1 pictures from horses photos on webshots


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

I ride western and play around with english occasionally 

Here's my main man, Starspangled Justice or "Shoshoni" as I call him. He'll be 11 in May. I've had him since he was almost 2, did all his training myself, couldn't ask for a better horse. He is 1/4 Arabian 3/4 Appaloosa  When I got him he was DARK bay with a blanket but he gets white every year, I always say he does that to make me think I have a new horse so I don't get tired of him, lol!!











Next is my coming 3 yr old filly with Prince Plaudit etc.
Skip Tolou My Darlin Appaloosa









And my coming 2 yr old filly with Prince Plaudit way back there..
Justa Myte Sunsation Appaloosa


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

heres my main squeeze Streak haha. Hes not registered but I wish he was. We ride mainly trails but maybe in the spring we'll run barrels.


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

well, i don't know much of anything about my boy, other than he's butt headed like every other appy i've ever met, but he's pretty well behaved. at least for me!


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Here is my Appaloosa gelding Pro. He is 24 so we just trail ride and spend lots of time together.

Dial a Pro Appaloosa


----------



## Meaghan1011 (Dec 28, 2009)

bump


is any of ur appaloosa's registered with theApHCC (canadian registry) or the ApHC (usa registry) ?

my mare deedee is registered with the usa and im getting her registered with the canadian registry.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Ours is ApHC


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

This is Chopper, 4 year old soontobe ApHC Gelding. On The Rocks Please Appaloosa This is his pedigree, name pending. He was just gelded in May, and is currently about 15-15.1 hands and growing again. I absolutely love him to death.









This is the closest I have to a conformation shot, but he's standing wonky.









Here he is doing his reindeer impression.

















Modeling his thparkly headstall









Not very happy with mom's picture taking.









Aaaannd sporting his new orange SMB3's which are a teensy bit big.


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Mine are all ApHC


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

All of mine are ApHC registered as well. I have owned a couple who also had ApHCC papers as some folks up here buy/sell/show in both countries (I live an hour or 2 away from the Ontario/MI border) but I have never personally used ApHCC.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Pro is registered ApHCC.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

This is Johnny. He's not mine, he's my riding instructors, but I've been riding him consistently for the past several years. =) He's my jumping buddy. He's a big guy at about 17hh. I don't believe he is registered with ApHC but I may be wrong.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow he looks like a big solid citizen !

I love seeing everyone's Appaloosas-- yay for us! LOL

Those of you with unregistered/unpedigreed colored Appaloosa geldings-- they can be hardship registered with ApHC if you ever feel the urge. It allows you to show at ApHC shows, pariticipate in the saddle log, ACAAP (open show) recognition program, and etc. Just letting you know.

Here are a couple more-- these are famous stallions in the pedigrees of many of the Appaloosas we have today-- any guesses on who they are?




















































Not trying to hi-jack the thread, so if you would rather I make this a seperate post, let me know-- but if its OK with the OP to keep it all here, and you have an Appaloosa descended from one of these famous sires, it would be fun to compare!


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

I dont own Toby but he is my unlces and i love him the same.


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Is one of the studs Color Me Code Blue??


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Nope, Color Me Codee Blue was a 1999 stallion (deceased 2008 ).












Two of the "famous" stallions pictured are ancestors of his though-- foaled in 1950 and 1960 respectively, and are father and son.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Eastowest said:


> Wow he looks like a big solid citizen !


Haha, indeed he is! His canter is like a rocking horse, and his trot...oh my goodness, it's amazingly nice. He's reliable as long as a mouse doesn't run in front of him in long grass and he can't see it. >.< I've taken a flying lesson once thanks to him spooking. :lol: But yep, he's a good guy, same age as me- 19, and will be 20 this year. I love love love this horse.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

I recognize a few of those stallions on my previous appaloosa mares papers. Her registered name was EC Araphostardust (can find it on allbreedpedigree). Can probably find a few of those studs on her papers. Ugh, this thread makes me want her back sooo bad! lol


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

The sorrel snowcap is Goer. And I'm fairly certain the first leopard is Prince Plaudit. The bay snowcap is Bright Eyes Brother. The other sorrel with a lacy blanket is Mighty Bright.

I did not cheat, for the record. I am an Appy freak, can you tell?


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>> The sorrel snowcap is Goer. And I'm fairly certain the first leopard is Prince Plaudit. The bay snowcap is Bright Eyes Brother. The other sorrel with a lacy blanket is Mighty Bright. I did not cheat, for the record. I am an Appy freak, can you tell? _

You are correct as far as which horse you are ID'ing as which, but I gotta ask, whats your definition of a snowcap? The common usage I am familiar with is a totally white blanket with no spots in it, and it is a pattern associated with a horse who is app x app bred, and a 100% color sire/producer. 

Bright Eyes Brother was definitely not a snowcap (and for the record, he was a dun, but in the photo I can see how he might look sorta bay). 

Goer also was not a snowcap-- the spots in his blanket were smaller, but he definitely had some. They were much more obvious after he roaned. I think the chestnut/blanket photo was him as a 2 year old--
Before roaning--------------- After, as an older horse























Also, Mighty Bright was a red dun, but I will have to give you that one, as he was registered as chestnut-- but he was sired by a dun (BEB) and he in turn sired duns out of non-dun mares, so he was proven by pedigree and progeny to be red dun.

And yep, the leoprd in the first pic is Prince Plaudit--


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I have really bad eyes, and can't see the pictures well. I just described them as what I saw. A snowcap is a blanket with no spots, I do know that. I don't know their exact colors, just what they look like from a picture. I love foundation apps, and wish people would stop breeding to QH's. I do plan on eventually breeding/training appaloosas, they are by far my favorite breed.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>> I have really bad eyes, and can't see the pictures well. I just described them as what I saw. A snowcap is a blanket with no spots, I do know that. I don't know their exact colors, just what they look like from a picture. _

I totally understand-- and it was not meant as an attack, but as a question, because I know when we discuss different horse colors and patterns on a worldwide forum, sometimes it comes out that what some or most people might consider "common" terms are used differently or interpreted differently by others, sometimes depending on region, culture, tradition, etc.

_>>>>I love foundation apps, and wish people would stop breeding to QH's. _

I love good examples of all types of Appaloosas. Thats one of the appealing things about the breed, to me-- that a variety of types have existed and been been bred forward since the beginning of the registry. If you love a particular type, you can own/promote/breed/train that type, but it doesn't exclude other types that others love equally as much.

_>>>>> I do plan on eventually breeding/training appaloosas, they are by far my favorite breed._ 

I hear ya there!


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I actually was more interested in paints, but loved appaloosas. And then when I got the gelding I posted above, I just fell in love. He makes my heart swell every time I look at him. And I shouldn't really say anything, he has a lot of QH and TB blood in him. His lines are kind of crappy, until you get to Rock Star, who is probably one of my favorite blood lines.


----------



## Meaghan1011 (Dec 28, 2009)

wow eastowest, nice relatives, very nice and colorful appys! love em~


----------



## Catalyst (Aug 12, 2008)

This is my gelding, Nakai. He is 14.2h, coming 15yrs. He is grade as I've never seen any papers for him. I ride english, but do the occasional trail ride western.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

AHHH JUMPIT!!! Chopper's twin!! =]


----------



## Meaghan1011 (Dec 28, 2009)

catalyst are u sure he is 15 lol he doesnt look it, i love his coloring


----------



## Catalyst (Aug 12, 2008)

kassierae said:


> AHHH JUMPIT!!! Chopper's twin!! =]


-waves frantically-

HI!


Meaghan1011- I know very, very little about his past and history, so I'm only going by what I was told. I managed to receive the advertisement that his old owner saw when she went to go look at him 3 years ago, and it said he was 12, so if I went by that he would be a coming 15. I don't really know, and I don't really care; he's 15 going on 2 on the personality scale lol


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Just a random update, since I mentioned it in my post about Savhanna, my old appaloosa, Im buying her back  (sorry for taking over, just thought I'd say cause Im so happy about it  )


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice, Trinity! Good for you!

That must be super exciting.


----------



## GoingNowhere (Jul 14, 2009)

Billie - She's a 12 year old appy. Loves to eat and mooch food off of anyone and everyone.  I lease her- we haven't shown - but I'm working on my eq and with billie's bending and collecting. We are also working on riding bareback and bridleless and progressing (video from several months ago at bottom).


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Catalyst said:


> This is my gelding, Nakai. He is 14.2h, coming 15yrs. He is grade as I've never seen any papers for him. I ride english, but do the occasional trail ride western.



I love his color and markings! What a cute boy!


----------



## RachelAlexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

Appy that I used to work with: Horses for sale

We really did call him Appy. He wasn't a lot of fun o school, but he was PERFECT for Polocrosse!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

My moms appaloosa, Satin(Patches Fun N Run), white leopard, 16.3hh, 6yr. old. She is very grungy right now...lol. Mom plans on sending her to a trainer this spring and using her as a gaming and trail horse.








*As I said, grungy! She looks more yellow than white right now...*








*Giving kisses to my boy Tom*


----------



## Meaghan1011 (Dec 28, 2009)

post pics of you and your appaloosa showing on any circuit


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Here are my 3 apps. All registered ApHC. 
LA Storm, 9 yr old finished cow and barrel horse. Snowcap.
















L A Malibu Maui, 3 yr old in training. Blanket.
















ImHeirrisistibleToo, Almost 2. Not broke yet. Few spot, snowcap leopard (as his papers say)
















You can look all there pedigrees up on Allbreedpedigree.com. 
But their lines include: King Plaudit, Red Plaudit, Impressive, Hollywood Plaudit, The Intimidator, Skipper W, Three Bars, Miss Meyers. Further back horses like Man 0' War, Wimpy. Joe hancock, Joe Reed.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry the pics did not post... But if you go to ?Briana? | MySpace
You can see some pics.


----------



## Meaghan1011 (Dec 28, 2009)

bump bump


----------



## brighteyes08 (Jan 20, 2010)

Poco Loco Brighteyes 

His name is Benson, He will be three on March 31st. I actually love our little story. I've wanted my own horse forever and when Benson was born I always told his breeder that He would be mine someday-but my parents didnt want me to get a horse because I was close to graduating and going off to University..etc, but I still hoped. When he was one I actually said to his breeder "promise to keep him for two years and then I'll have him" WELL, in the beginning my mom said that after my first year of Uni was done, and I handeled it well then we would look into getting him. Well obviouslly that didnt work out because im still in my first year and hes mine  What had happened is that he was almost sold but it fell through, and I just couldn't wait any longer, afraid that he would be sold plus his breeder dropped his price, what a steal. I called my mom and told her that Benson was on his way.

Anyway, here are some pictures
as a foal








Yearling








When he arrived in October








Most recent, winter fuzzies!









his lineage includes Poco Pine out of Poco Buneo and King, all of which are AQHA champions and leading sires. As well he also has The Ole Man and Three Bars from his dams side, both are also well known. (all of these are from his QH side, as hes not pure App but registered)


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's my old horse. CA Taterbugs Moon. He was around 16.2hh and I think he is 15years. I was forced to sell him by my parents. I liked barrel racing and he was starting to be fast but he would buck every time we did a course so my parents said sell him or ride in english/western pleasure like he use to. He was also blind in his left eye so we figured the poles and barrels intimidated him. :/ Here is his pedigree Ca Taterbugs Moon Appaloosa
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ca+taterbugs+moon


----------



## pepperum (Nov 4, 2009)

I have an appaloosa gelding, _pepper, _who i ride english on, however we mostly do games and sporting because he is FAST. Love him to death, he is 14hh and eligible for colour registration which i will do when i get the chance. He is my display picture.


----------



## shadowanne (Jan 7, 2010)

My 'new' 19yo ApHC mare, Majestic Stardust, aka Smudge. Born black with few spots, blaze&snip, 2 white rear socks. And at some point became this snowflake. Trained as an eventer with previous owner, but now on the flat while I learn dressage. She's also 50% Thoroughbred: Pedigree


----------



## Blondie-QuarterHorse (Mar 17, 2008)

This is my mare Dakodi Rose (Kodi).
She isn't registered, im from aussie.
Her sire is TR ROCKETS MEDICINE MAN, and her dam is Dinkum just a chestnut mare.
I don't have any pics of her sire, i am tryin to track some down but i do have some of her dam.
I didnt breed her either. i bought her as a rising 3yr old.
I am currently training her in western.








Kodi at 2days old with her dam Dinkum.









Kodi at 12months old.








Kodi back in november 2009 at 4yrs now 5yrs.


----------



## Meaghan1011 (Dec 28, 2009)

*hi*

bump

any one?????


----------



## Meaghan1011 (Dec 28, 2009)

bump bump


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

One of my 2010 Appaloosa foals at 3 days old-- sire-Rowdy And Ready, dam-- Upon A Star.


----------

